
Batch script for removing telemetry updates for Windows 7 and 8.1 - MrBra
https://gist.github.com/xvitaly/eafa75ed2cb79b3bd4e9
======
MrBra

      iyx commented on 5 Sep
      Anyone here with updated list of spying updates? Most comprehensive script was probably aegis-voat but it is not worked on anymore.
      It's free out there to be forked by someone and continued https://github.com/th3power/aegis-voat
    
      iki commented 2 days ago
      @iyx there's maintained fork https://github.com/CodeMason/aegis-voat

